
Bitcoin ad was literally a chart crime - bryanrasmussen
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/this-bitcoin-ad-was-literally-a-chart-crime-2019-08-15
======
dredmorbius
Log axes for highly-variable or compounded-growth data are not only valuable
for showing low-scale movements, but greatly reduce apparent growth. They're
commonly used in financial data.

Compare:

Linear scale:
[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/graph/fredgraph.png?g=oMZ6](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/graph/fredgraph.png?g=oMZ6)

Log scale:
[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/graph/fredgraph.png?g=oMZi](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/graph/fredgraph.png?g=oMZi)

------
sharkmerry
You can compare them here, [https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoin/historical-
price/](https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoin/historical-price/)

Maybe I am wrong, but Isnt log scale the standard for investing charts?

[https://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/05/logvslinear.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/05/logvslinear.asp)

------
londons_explore
For readers from outside the UK, you should understand that the 'authority'
here isn't really a government body, and never really issues punishments.

They pretty much embarrass companies into having good honest ads, and mostly
it works. No company wants to be called out on having a dishonest ad by them.

------
codeswap
Doesn't a log scale make the price increase look lower?

~~~
aeternum
Yes, but also makes it look much more stable which is disingenuous, esp. with
something notoriously volatile like bitcoin.

------
parliament32
But long-term financial asset charts are supposed to always be log scale...

